# Grazing costs on the rise.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What isn't going up?

Pasture Wanted: The Cost to Graze Is on the Rise | Beef Today

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Vol said:


> What isn't going up?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Wages, or income for the working man in general.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope my brother doesn't see this one!!! Lol. Thanks Mike.


----------

